# Protective behavior=non existent



## hholmes84 (Nov 22, 2013)

My 7 month old GSD is overly friendly. I worry that if so stranger tried to break in to my house the worst she would do is lick them to death! How can I get her to be more alert at danger or protective over our space?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Let her be a pup and grow up before worrying about this. 7 months is young, they're babies in their mind still. Some dogs mature faster than others and there are also some who will never be highly protective. I personally wouldn't want a 7 month old that wasn't friendly to others, or at least accepting and able to tolerate. 

For now, find another way to feel safe in your home if necessary.... don't depend on a small pup. Many 7 month olds won't do anything.... in fact, many 7 yr olds won't do anything when faced with a real life dangerous situation... maybe just bark and carry on.

I'm sure you have a wonderful dog. I wouldn't be worried.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

As was said, 7 months is a puppy.

Did you get a GSD and then hope she'd be protective, or did you set out to find a GSD pup from lines known for fulfilling this sort of role? 

Also, how much time or $ would you like to invest in this pursuit?


----------



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

My boy was a big baby at 7 months. He is now 14 months and has proven he would kill someone for hurting one of us. Give your puppy time to grow up some more. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Proven he would kill someone? Doesn't that require killing someone?

If you have a 7 month old dog that is friendly and outgoing that's something to rejoice about. He's probably confident in himself and not easily rattled. That could easily translate into defense work at a later time. The nervy ones that bark at the slightest provocation are to be avoided unless you need something that will bark in the middle of the night to alert you.


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Baillif said:


> Proven he would kill someone? Doesn't that require killing someone?.


:spittingcoffee:

barking and biting a sleeve doesnt prove anything.


----------



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

Baillif said:


> Proven he would kill someone? Doesn't that require killing someone?


He wasn't given the chance, but there is little doubt in my mind that had I allowed him to he would have seriously injured the person. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Arlene/Archer (Mar 7, 2013)

Totally agree with what has been posted; at 7 months Archer was an over friendly goofball, at 21 months he is protective of the property and likes to issue his big boy bark at strangers who call to the door. He is still a delight around people once introduced to them, and aloof to strangers when out and about. So don't worry, your dog sounds lovely, let her develop her own traits as she grows.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Just as a side note: I recently read an article regarding a homeowner who had a little mix breed dog. At 2:00 a.m., the homeowner was awoken by the little dog barking. An intruder had broken into their home. The homeowner was able to remove her firearm from her bed side table. The intruder entered her bedroom, but was watching the little mix breed dog, who even though was backing away from the intruder, continued to bark. The homeowner was able to fire her weapon one time, killing the intruder. 

In my books, this little dog saved his owner's life. He didn't take down the intruder and rip out his juglar - but he gave his owner enough time to defend herself. I certainly couldn't ask any more from any one of my dogs.


----------



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

boomer11 said:


> :spittingcoffee:
> 
> barking and biting a sleeve doesnt prove anything.


It had nothing to do with a sleeve. He has never done sleeve work in his life. It was a real life situation where he proved he would protect my family. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

